# Как устранить дефекты корпуса



## vyachek (9 Янв 2016)

Что греха таить. Как бы мы не берегли инструмент, с течением времени на его поверхности неизбежно образуются дефекты. 
Покрытие тускнеет. На его поверхности образуются мелкие царапины. Как устранить данные дефекты, не прибегая к услугам профессиональных мастеров?


----------



## vev (9 Янв 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Что греха таить. Как бы мы не берегли инструмент, с течением времени на его поверхности неизбежно образуются дефекты.
> Покрытие тускнеет. На его поверхности образуются мелкие царапины. Как устранить данные дефекты, не прибегая к услугам профессиональных мастеров?


Дешевле отдать мастеру...
Сначала убирают глубокие царапины наждачкой мелкой, а затем полируют пастами на круге. Обычно набирается круг из множества слоев фланели и ей и полируют. Вот только по-неумению можно и до дыр целлулоид дополировать


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Янв 2016)

Если охота скрасить безделье, можно и попрактиковаться. 

Берём маркер для устранения дефектов мебели. Они разных оттенков есть. Глубокие царапины мажем в 2-3 захода. Излишки вытираем. Подсушиваем. Потом берём полироль с абразивом. Есть у мебельщиков и у реставраторов роялей. На крайний случай- полироль с абразивом (пасту) из автомагазина. И трём мелкие царапины и натёртости до исчезновения. Потом полироль с микроабразивом, трём весь корпус. Потом полироль без абразива, мебельную с воском. И трём сперва с нажимом, потом с лёгким нажимом, потом без нажима. Это если нет трещин и глубоких дефектов, когда надо с изнанки сымать микролоскуты целлулоида, растворять и заполнять...


----------



## vyachek (10 Янв 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Если охота скрасить безделье, можно и попрактиковаться.
> 
> Берём маркер для устранения дефектов мебели. Они разных оттенков есть. Глубокие царапины мажем в 2-3 захода. Излишки вытираем. Подсушиваем. Потом берём полироль с абразивом. Есть у мебельщиков и у реставраторов роялей. На крайний случай- полироль с абразивом (пасту) из автомагазина. И трём мелкие царапины и натёртости до исчезновения. Потом полироль с микроабразивом, трём весь корпус. Потом полироль без абразива, мебельную с воском. И трём сперва с нажимом, потом с лёгким нажимом, потом без нажима. Это если нет трещин и глубоких дефектов, когда надо с изнанки сымать микролоскуты целлулоида, растворять и заполнять...


Спасибо. Не знал, что существуют маркеры для мебели - думал только для авто. А вот корпуса всегда оклеиваются целлулоидом? Мне показалось, что в моем случае корпус просто покрашен лаком. При неосторожном движении отверткой возникла белая царапина на видном месте. Обычным канцелярским маркером не хочет закрашиваться. Пробовал полировать войлочной насадкой на дрель - всё равно белая.


----------



## vyachek (10 Янв 2016)

vev (09.01.2016, 20:12) писал:


> Дешевле отдать мастеру...


Мне думается - мастер вместо одной царапины 50 разглядит. Баян такого ремонта не стоит.


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*, мастер не по количеству царапин оценивает. Полируется корпус не кусками


----------

